# My frist Ducks



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

me and a buddy got these Ducks from the Rocky ford creek.It was really my frist time duck hunting I thank im hooked.!$


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

congrats on the ducks.got some too


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome Tim, way to go buddy!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

From many moons ago.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Way to go Ohiobuck. The offer still stands if you want to hook up. Here are a few picks from this year.
[/url


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

me and my buddies early november hunt









black, 4 mallards, hen widgeon, hen gadwall and a drake gadwall


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice looking pics guys maybe someday I will know what I am doing and will get Ducks like that. I went duck hunting yesterday and all I seen was geese


----------

